# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Wer hat das Bild gemalt?

## Bender

Knnt ihr mir sagen, wer folgendes Bild gemalt hat?

Finde es sehr stark und htte es gerne als Bild.

Hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen?

----------


## dreamsurfer70

@Bender, vielleicht hilft es, wenn du dich damit an ein Museum wendest? Die haben mittlerweile tolle Software und sind mit anderen Museen weltweit vernetzt. Da scannen sie das Foto und die Datenbank sollte dir ein Ergebnis liefern. Viel Erfolg. ;-)

----------

